# Any Ideas For Frontenac Gris



## FrontenacMan (Jun 28, 2018)

Greetings All,
Looking for ideas on recipes for Frontenac Gris. I'm into my second year of making wine from my Frontenac and Frontenac Gris vines. Last year I got about 5 gallons each of juice. I added Global Vintners concentrate (red to Frontenac and white to Frontenac Gris) to beef up the brix (SG). I fermented the Frontenac on the skins (Lalvin RC212 yeast) and also added some cherry raisins to the must. I then bulk aged it in a glass carboy with medium toast french oak spirals. I sampled a bottle this week and it was very good! For the Frontenac Gris I just fermented with Lalvin D47 and then bulk aged in glass and bottled. I sampled this week and it is okay but I think it could use something. By nature the Gris has somewhat of an "earthy" flavor. I don't know of a better way to describe it. The cherry raisins in the Frontenac really gave the Frontenac a nice flavor and I'll be doing that again this year. What I'm looking for is something to add to the Frontenac Gris to give it a little excitement. Any ideas?


----------



## BenK (Jul 1, 2018)

lemon or grapefruit vest?


----------



## FrontenacMan (Jul 1, 2018)

Interesting. I was thinking about dried apricot as some descriptions of the grape includes apricot flavor. Here is the description from the University of Minnesota where they were developed - "Vigorous and very disease resistant. Wine has a characteristic peach flavor. Can be high in acidity."


----------

